# Ray Dionaldo's FCS Kali Demo



## Guro Harold (Nov 18, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to present a cool demo clip from my instructor, Ray Dionaldo.  We put together portions of the seminar that we held in Greensboro, NC last September for your enjoyment.

The clip includes kerambit footage, a whip demo, knife tapping, and Ray's flavor of tappi-tappi.  Tapes and videos will be available for sale soon!

http://www.ncfcskali.homestead.com/files/Ray_Dionaldo_Demo.mpg

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2002)

Is the kerambit an official weapon of the FCS system?


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi Arnisador,

You get to see the demo?

To answer your question, the kerambit is one of the several types of blades that we get to train in FCS.  Ray has studied and makes a wide variety of training blades, as a result, it flows over in what he shares.

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for posting that clip, Palusut!  Very nice.

Are you coming to the January Gathering in Clearwater?

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi Cthulhu,

Your welcome!  I hope to be down there to the Gathering.  Hopefully this time we will get a chance to meet.

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *You get to see the demo?*



Yes--I've never seen the bob-and-weave integrated with arnis so smoothly. I'd like to see more of that. It reminds me a bit of some Systema tapes I saw while at Mr. Hartman's.

You are his practice partner?


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi Arnisador,

No I am not Ray's practice partner.  The uke that was used on the demo is Rico Cortez.  He is one of the main assistants to Ray for Demos and represents FCS in Florida and Puerto Rico.

I was Ray's main uke for an earlier tape series from two years ago.  I am Ray's North Carolina state representative.

FYI, the bob-and-weaving that you saw in the Tappi-Tappi is called, "Palusut", which means to pass or flow through, hence the inspiration of my MT handle.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

I always thought of this as the initial hand motion that he seems to often use to get into the bob-and-weave. Anyway, it looked very neat.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2002)

Rico is an incredibly nice guy...and he makes a big splat when he's uke, too 

My instructors showed us the palusut stuff after the last gathering.  Very interesting to train.  Of course, none of us do it as smoothly as Ray.

Arnisador, if you ever get the chance, I'd highly recommend attending one of Ray Dionaldo's seminars.  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2002)

Nice work palusut.  See you in January.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks Andy,

Hope to see and train with you in January.

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Palusut,

What kind of video editing software are you using?  I've been playing around with Final Cut, Premiere and iMovie (I'm on a MAC).  If you have a digital video cam or analog to digital converter, its really fun making your own movies.  I just took all of my daughters birthday, disney, seaworld type videos and burned it to DVD.  Gotta love the Technology!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi Andy,

Actually I didn't do the shooting or editing.  One of the sponsors of the event, Eric Bullock, did all the video shooting and production.

We were very fortunate for Eric to provide his services, he used to work for the "Artist Formally and now currently known as Prince."

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

A new short excerpt from the Kerambit video is now available for free at www.ncfcskali.com.  Please note that the quality of the clip has degraded due the transfer between analog and digital mediums.

Also, we would like to thank everyone who has visited.  We have now passed the 1000 hit mark in this short time of being up!!!!

I also would like to congratulate Mr. Eric Bullock who is now a new Lakan as awarded from IMAF, INC, this last Sunday at the Raleigh, NC camp.  Well deserved!!!

Eric is also the person who was behind the outstanding video quality of the Kerambit tape.

Best Regards,

Palusut


----------



## Seigi (Apr 7, 2003)

Very cool clip.

Peace

Enoch


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Seigi, glad you liked it!!!


----------

